# Ford 4000 chassis - 14?



## JRS (Jan 17, 2015)

I recently bought a Ford 4000. I was able to decode most of the serial number except the Chassis number. It is stamped lighter than the other two lines but I am sure it is D1424C. So it is a Ford 4000 gasoline, Independent 540 PTO 8 speed trans.
What is the 14 for Chassis? All the sites I found have chassis numbers 10-13 and pick back up at 20, 30, 31... It was manufactured Oct 25, 1972 (2K25B). Sorry for the bad picture, but the first 3 characters are visible. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That sure is a tough one! Can't figure it out. I did manage to find this....
https://archive.org/stream/tractors...000-Operators-Service-Manual#page/n0/mode/2up

I wonder if you have anything like this yet?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello JRS,

Welcome aboard the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum.

The "14" code stands for *Special utility (SU)*. So, you have a 4000SU model tractor. 

Tractordata.com comment: "The Ford 4000SU - Special Utility - used the engine from a Ford 4000 fit into a smaller chassis using components from the Ford 3000." 

You can check this out readily on the internet.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

BigT said:


> "The Ford 4000SU - Special Utility - used the engine from a Ford 4000 fit into a smaller chassis using components from the Ford 3000."
> .


Mostly correct but not quite.
The SU models were entirely a 4000 with the exception of the front axle and steering which was the same as a 3000.
Dractor Data is a good general guide but does have many flaws.
Ford did build a tractor like that though.
The 4110 was an LCG model (low center of gravity) which had a 4000 engine in a 3000 chassis.


----------



## JRS (Jan 17, 2015)

Awesome, thank you guys very much!!!!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

When you are looking for parts, remember that a Ford 4000 SU is a 4140:
(4140) - 3 CYL SPECIAL UTILITY TRACTOR (1/65-12/74)

Some facts:
http://www.ntractorclub.com/forums/manuals/messages/6231.html


----------

